# Fancy a little french pastry ?



## datura (May 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, my name is Datura and this is my 2nd day without doing something halloween related :googly:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and dont get on a streak of doing non halloween related things LOL


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

TWO WHOLE DAYS? Quick, get off the computer and get back to work!!!  Oh, and WELCOME!


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce (May 7, 2010)

Oui! Oui! Welcome!


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hello from the Barn..*


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hate to break it to you, but being here could be considered doing something Halloween related...lol. Hello and welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Bonjour and Welcome...and oui, THIS FORUM is definately Halloween related!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Glad to see ya Dat!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you here!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

Greetings

How is it? Halloween that is, in France? 
Forgive me for being curious. 
But my curiosity must kill something.
And there are no more cats in the neighborhood...


----------



## datura (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for your warm welcome everyone !!! And yes I guess I'm too addicted to realise this is also Halloween related !!!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Datura! Can't say I've gone more than a few hours without at least thinking about something halloween related. Pretty sure most here would agree, this is a great place to feed your addiction!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why would you go two days without something Halloween related? Were you being punished for something? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

1031-24/7 baby!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

